# It followed me home.



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

Just couldn't resist this little beauty. Been going to buy one just was waitin on the right time and money. It's a 2008, Brand new in the crate. Saved a bunch over the 2010.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn, I guess ye hit the lotto. I used to ride with a dude that had a 1998 goldwing. For financial and practicality reasons I bought a 2007 V-strom 650. I turned it into a poor man's goldwing with sidecases large enough to hold a 30 pack of beer in each one. Ask me how I know. I'd post a pic but learning how to post pics through this blackberry is beyond anything I'd try to attempt. Anyway, if money wasn't an object I think Honda goldwing is my favorite motorcycle. Congrats, Love Paincow.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like you finally got collateral for the truck trade. Where should we meet up for the trade?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

Pain Cow said:


> Damn, I guess ye hit the lotto. I used to ride with a dude that had a 1998 goldwing. For financial and practicality reasons I bought a 2007 V-strom 650. I turned it into a poor man's goldwing with sidecases large enough to hold a 30 pack of beer in each one. Ask me how I know. I'd post a pic but learning how to post pics through this blackberry is beyond anything I'd try to attempt. Anyway, if money wasn't an object I think Honda goldwing is my favorite motorcycle. Congrats, Love Paincow.


Ok PC, You're startin to worry me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Looks like you finally got collateral for the truck trade. Where should we meet up for the trade?


Well.............................You gonna have to make the payments.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Well S.S. why are you on here and not riding?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> Wow! You have a lot of nice looking stuff on there that Honda didn't put on at the factory! I like the color, it looks like my 02 with more sparkle.
> 
> They are very good bikes. It is going to take you a long time to get that silly grin off your face.
> 
> ...


Nice bikes, I have an old 84 wing and a 05 nomad. The old wing is sold. I still have the bike untill he pays completely for it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Well S.S. why are you on here and not riding?


LOL, I hear ya. I have already put 1000 miles on it. Made a 200 mile trip two days ago.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2010)

Well alright


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Criminy, what's with the little trailer hitch? Going to pull a chipper?


That thing is big enough for a fifth wheel...




.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Criminy, what's with the little trailer hitch? Going to pull a chipper?
> 
> 
> That thing is big enough for a fifth wheel...
> ...


Gonna get a motorcycle trailer later on. Got one picked out just can't buy it yet.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would dust you with with my Kawasaki. What is that thing anyway, a spaceship?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 24, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I would dust you with with my Kawasaki. What is that thing anyway, a spaceship?


LOL, You have a bad Kawi For sure. It's a Honda Goldwing.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 25, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You have a bad Kawi For sure. It's a Honda Goldwing.



I could see it was a Goldwing, the Cadillac of motorcyles.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 25, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I could see it was a Goldwing, the Cadillac of motorcyles.


Yup, When ya reach my age, You need something that rides smooth. It will also eat my nomad up in acceleration. It also handles like a sport bike(crotch rocket)


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice bikes Stephen, Dan's got a vintage kawi 175 enduro. You still got the 1500?


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 25, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, When ya reach my age, You need something that rides smooth. It will also eat my nomad up in acceleration. It also handles like a sport bike(crotch rocket)



TRUE!!!!

Those footboards aren't the limitation most would think, and the torque coming out of corners is enough to keep young punks on 600 sport bikes humble. 

"Couch Rocket" LOL!!

Did yours come with the Mini fridge and kegerator?


Congrats!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 25, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> TRUE!!!!
> 
> Those footboards aren't the limitation most would think, and the torque coming out of corners is enough to keep young punks on 600 sport bikes humble.
> 
> ...


Nah, The fridge was too much.lol I did want a cb radio but couldn't see 1000 dollars for it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 25, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> no, I sold it to by my 02 wing. After I bought my first Goldwing new in 1984 my wife told me I could get any motorcycle I wanted as long as I always had a Goldwing for when she wants to go for a ride.
> 
> My present rides are the 02 Goldwing, an 05 Harley nightrain, an 02 Honda 1800 VTX, and a GasGas250 XC. I just sold my 06 KTM525 EXC


You have a nice assortment of bikes. My wife is also the reason for buying a wing.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice ss i guess you sold your tooth


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 25, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice ss i guess you sold your tooth


Had to sell several of them Tom.lol


----------



## fatjoe (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats a real fine looking bike!! Congratulations.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> My brother had 02 Harley police special that he had spent a couple of bucks on to have the performance improved. He was a Harley rider and had all the tee shirts to prove it. One day when we went for a ride he kind of challenged me to a little race from a stop sign on a country road. He was riding alone and I had my wife on the back of my 02 Goldwing. I let him get a little bit of a jump on me at the stop sign. I hit second gear just as I pulled up next to him. The pavement was a little slippery and I smoked my back tire at my 1-2 shift, then it hooked up and I pulled the front wheel about a foot off the ground as I shot down the road past him.
> 
> A week later my brother traded in his Harley on a 2005 Goldwing.
> 
> I am not bashing Harleys, I own one and like it for what it is, but I am not silly enough to race a 1800 Goldwing with it, especially on a twisty road.


http://www.dragtimes.com/Honda-Gold-Wing-Timeslip-12820.html


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> Motorcyclist Online clocked a 02 1800 Goldwing @
> 12.78 sec. @ 103.3 mph. 0-60 mph, 4.44 sec
> Probably a more experienced drag racer than most of us.



That must by why the difference.


----------

